# Words for the weakened souls.



## Gaer (Mar 2, 2022)

II you have no belief in God, nor higher beings, please do not respond to this thread.  Thank you.

Prayer for mankind:
The world of Earth needs help from the Heavens.  We ask you honor this great need.
The minds of man must open to receive compassion ,empathy, love, tenderness, and respect for others.
Please keep open their hearts to feel for others in the world.
Please open their minds ( Particularly leaders of countries) to know more intelligent ways of communication 
and understanding of differences.
This is one small world in all the creations.  We need to bond together to make the world worth the entrance 
of heavenly creatures.   
Please soften the sufferings of mankind to hear the words of Angels and their warnings.
Help us eradicate pain, fear and suffering on the Earth.  Lift us from the angers, the feelings not of God , 
that we might hold you to our hearts.  Please help those in need.  


This is my poetry for the refugees,; for the weakened souls:

Bring the gods to guard the movements of the wept souls.
Do you need the arms of Angels round thee?
Now we hear with pleas of beg, pleas of want, pleas of need.

mighty arms shall shield, yet with softest wisps of love.
Heed, as tender voices caress thy hear.
Words of love crest o'er thy stead.
Gods attend from Heaven's loft.
from places held for sacred souls.
You need their words to hold to heart.
to cherish as you plan the deeds.

No trembling child shall moan in fear
lest Angels hold thy hand.
Calm the minds of man in rest.
Create the love in hearts to spread o'er man.
Spread the seeds of life again.  Love seeds.
and music.
Music turns the seeds to bloom.

copyright 2021 Cheryl Gaer Barlow


Angels know the sincerity of your heart.  Your own feelings of prayers
are much better received than anything I can come up with!
Anyway, thanks!


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 2, 2022)

My beliefs alternate...first I do believe in a superior being...
 Then there are times when I see things going on as they are now, that superior being 
is getting ready to toss us into the sun. A beautiful planet, we are destroying. Wars are now constant, you call this civilized?
  I am getting the feeling this experiment is going all wrong, what  do you think? Start over?


----------



## Gaer (Mar 2, 2022)

Lakeland living said:


> My beliefs alternate...first I do believe in a superior being...
> Then there are times when I see things going on as they are now, that superior being
> is getting ready to toss us into the sun. A beautiful planet, we are destroying. Wars are now constant, you call this civilized?
> I am getting the feeling this experiment is going all wrong, what  do you think? Start over?


i can answer this but not in a paragraph.  
I will say eternal life is not an experiment.  All causes of suffering physical, environmental,  mental, are because of an inadequate 
coordination between the Being and the individual life.   All is loosely predetermined prior to birth on the Earth.  
I feel God is more than a figure of light, power and love or a physical being. This  aliveness exists in all creation, 
is neither matter nor energy; but life permeating every thing in existence.
if someone dies or something terrible happens, people tend to "hate and blame God".  This is an ignorant action.
I'm sorry. I would have to write another book to answer your question, but I'm glad you are giving this thought.  Thanks.


----------

